# Layer nach einer bestimmten Zeit ausblenden



## Cyberbird (13. August 2003)

Moin!

Es geht um folgende Seite: http://www.cyberbird-design.com/files/navitest/navi.htm
Ich habe in meinem Stylesheet mehrere Layer definiert, die ich in Dreamweaver per JavaScript bei Mouseover einblende. Das Ding ist nur, dass ich erst auf einen anderen Link klicken muss, damit sich ein eingeblendeter Layer wieder verabschiedet. Mein Ziel ist es, dass ich z.B. auf "Navigation 1" klicke, in dem eingeblendeten Layer lustig hin- und her navigieren kann und wenn ich mit der Maus 3 Sekunden vom Layer runter bin, dieser von sich aus wieder ausgeblendet wird.
Wäre cool, wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wie das realisierbar ist.


----------



## Fabian H (13. August 2003)

```
onMouseOut="setTimeout('layerausblenden();", 3000);
```

Die Funktion layerausblenden könnte dann ungefär so aussehen (angenommen, du speicherst die ID des aktuell geöffneten Layers in einer Variable (z.B. lastid )):

```
function layerausblenden() {
    window.document.getElementById(lastid).display='none'
}
```
Statt _display='none'_ kannst du warscheinlich auch _visibility='hidden'_ nehmen, jenachdem wie der Rest des Menüs aufgebaut ist.

//Edit: in deinem Fall ist es _visibility='hidden'_


----------



## prefix (16. August 2003)

ja, visibility:hidden ist in diesem fall die bessere variante, da bei visibility:hidden von haus aus der platz für die ebene im html-dokument reserviert ist, was bei display:none nicht der fall ist


----------

